# Camelot Theme Park - June 2013



## shatners (Jun 6, 2013)

Final stop on a great road trip and explored with SkankyPants, Mr Toby, Shush, Hitgirl, Richard and Auntie Pam.

We went in all stealthy ninja like but the combination of CCTV, some other explorers wandering the grounds and Auntie Pams 'quiet voice' being on par with a WWII Air Raid Siren we were soon nabbed. Thankfully secca and he turned out to be a very pleasant chap and as an extra bonus I managed to get all the way around the Ghost Train without Skankypants putting the willie(s) up me.

Ta for looking!



This is four portraits stitched together panorama styleeee:



























































































​


----------



## skankypants (Jun 6, 2013)

Tidy report and great shots Shatners!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 6, 2013)

Fantastic pics, looks such fun!


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 6, 2013)

considering you got caught it looks like you pretty much covered the place , real well shot, I love it here can you believe 4 times now showing people around haha, only the mannequin graveyard is missing


----------



## MrDan (Jun 6, 2013)

My favourite selection of photos from Camelot so far. You never fail to impress mate.
Shame about getting caught but still looks like you had a decent explore.


----------



## fragglehunter (Jun 6, 2013)

I take you where part of the party we bumped into - I have some pics for you - just PM me


----------

